# Um....pain?



## 3knd (Feb 3, 2012)

So, I've been havin' this problem. and I'm not sure if it's something that i should Ignore. but like, I've been having these weird side pains...and sometimes underneath my rib cage on the right. I'm not in SERIOUS amounts of pain, but it does suck whenever It happens. Help? sorry i can't give a better description. but I tried


----------



## dartagnan (Feb 3, 2012)

sometimes i get a really really sharp pain in my rib cage, usually the upper right. it hurts to breath like someone is sticking me with an awl. i just have to take deeper and deeper breaths, very shallow at first, until i can finally take a full breath and its gone. dont know what it is or if its serious. i guess all im really doing here is relating...


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 3, 2012)

it can be one of 3 things 1) you could have a pinched nerve some were 2) you could have one or more pulled/brused or tired museles or 3) it could be ur apendicx tryin act up and the tell tell sign of that is the sharp pains ur havein but they shoot down your leg and across stomic and double you over but i would go with one of the first two and those two will work them selves out in time


----------



## Agni Riniari (Feb 3, 2012)

dartagnan said:


> sometimes i get a really really sharp pain in my rib cage, usually the upper right. it hurts to breath like someone is sticking me with an awl. i just have to take deeper and deeper breaths, very shallow at first, until i can finally take a full breath and its gone. dont know what it is or if its serious. i guess all im really doing here is relating...


 
^- Dude... I have, like, the same fucking thing. Wow. I have never heard of anyone else who experienced this or knew anyone that had. 'Happens just about anywhere in teh torso, for the most part, though. Doctors have never been able to figure it out, either, though, they have never really given it much attention.

I would be interested in seeing if this matches what 3knd was talking about and if anyone else has this happen.

- Agni


----------



## dartagnan (Feb 3, 2012)

Thats rad, well not rad in "this is awesome" way cause it fuckin hurts, but thats cool that there's someone else with this thing. every time i tell someone about it they look at my like im crazy. it only happens every now and again, every couple months or so.


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 3, 2012)

k then what could be causein part of it is if you sleep with your arms above your head cause it stresses the cartlage in your ribs and pulls in in twords your lungs and that can do the same thing


----------



## Dmac (Feb 4, 2012)

my dad had something very much like this. it would come and go with no warning. one day it became constant and i had to run him to the ER, it turned out to be gall stones. drinking water and staying hydrated can help, but if it gets to happening more often, for longer times, go see a doctor.


----------



## 3knd (Feb 5, 2012)

Sometimes, my back will ache and then my chest will hurt, or sometimes my lower back will ache as well and again, I'll get chest pains. Other times, I feel like I'm going to faint. I hate it. I'm truing my best to stay healthy and what not by drinkin' a shit ton of water. But It still seems to happen. Like I said. It's not extreme pain, but It's still sucks in a way.


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Feb 5, 2012)

I have gotten those for years, always just been told it's a side stitch, the muscles acting up from use. And it always it when Im lugging a pack, or doing some sort of labor, walking when Ive been lazy for too long....like, long walks or hiking if Ive been rubber tramping a lot. I never figured there was anything serious about that, it just sucks when Im in the middle of trying to get somewhere and my stitch acts up, I get slowed down, road dogs get slowed down, etc.


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Feb 5, 2012)

3knd said:


> Sometimes, my back will ache and then my chest will hurt, or sometimes my lower back will ache as well and again, I'll get chest pains. Other times, I feel like I'm going to faint. I hate it. I'm truing my best to stay healthy and what not by drinkin' a shit ton of water. But It still seems to happen. Like I said. It's not extreme pain, but It's still sucks in a way.


yeah, exactly like that....but the more extreme parts less often.


----------



## 3knd (Feb 5, 2012)

wat I meant was that I'm trying to stay healthy by drinking a shit ton of water.ha, But yeah...I'm just happy that i found someone I could relate to. thanks yo!


----------



## slurricane (Feb 5, 2012)

i'm pretty sure this is from dehydration.


----------



## 3knd (Feb 5, 2012)

Ugh, i complain too much about health. maybe I should just start thinking...hah


----------



## natkalia (Feb 5, 2012)

That happens to me all the time. Just dehydration im assuming. No big. I'm usually really good at blocking out pain but once I tried to block out what turned out to be a liver infection for weeks, ended up in the hospital for awhile so I always preach about health and not ignoring things and asking questions hah.


----------



## REDRUM (Feb 5, 2012)

it's probably trapped gas. it is not uncommon. can be pretty uncomfortable and painful.


----------



## 3knd (Feb 6, 2012)

Today, I'm just gonna fart..FTW.


----------



## thisisme (Feb 6, 2012)

that can be liver pains right under the rib cage like that on the right side, especially if youre a drinker.......


----------



## 3knd (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, that was my first assumption and I ignored it, because I figured that i could just drink water everyday. But, I stopped drinking about a week ago. Who knows, I just hope it's nothing serious.


----------

